
Reverse-Engineering Google’s Algorithm - denzil_correa
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/seo-secrets-reverse-engineering-googles-algorithm-92fad4f5a39
======
DamonHD
Yes, even the title is good and the reasoning for its form given. If "SEO" had
been in it I would not have clicked...

